# New Military Weapon?



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2011)

Must be for the upcoming Zombie Apocalypse 
Nice to know that soldiers will be prepared... :uhyeah:


----------



## searcher (Mar 20, 2011)

That is the new replacement for the bayonet training.


----------

